# Is this service manager an idiot or an @$$ ????



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

So I have a 2019 SEL-P that I bought used about 2 months ago. It was built in Sept '18 and has 14,000 miles on it. I had two issues I wanted to get looked at. 1 was my driver door window switches are loose and rattle. The other I posted about before, my tailgate seems mis-aligned. The gap on one side is different than the other and the tailgate brake lights don't line up with the D-pillar brake lights. I stopped at one local dealer....talked to the service manager. He claimed that neither item would be covered by warranty and I would have to pay out of pocket. He said that because I bought it used and not from them, it wouldn't be covered as it wasn't a defect and that the selling dealer should have fixed it before selling it!!! 

What a load of ****. Time to find a new dealer. Luckily there are 3 within 15 minutes of me.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> So I have a 2019 SEL-P that I *bought used about 2 months ago*. It was built in Sept '18 and has *14,000 miles* on it. I had two issues I wanted to get looked at. 1 was my driver door window switches are loose and rattle. The other I posted about before, my tailgate seems mis-aligned. The gap on one side is different than the other and the tailgate brake lights don't line up with the D-pillar brake lights. I stopped at one local dealer....talked to the service manager. He claimed that neither item would be covered by warranty and I would have to pay out of pocket. He said that because I bought it used and not from them, it wouldn't be covered as it wasn't a defect and that the selling dealer should have fixed it before selling it!!!
> 
> What a load of ****. Time to find a new dealer. Luckily there are 3 within 15 minutes of me.


Ah, the service manager is completely right. You might what they to do your work for free, but they are in the right. So, when you inspected, approved and signed off on the vehicle at purchase, these items were not there? They happened *after* you purchased the vehicle?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

It's odd that the tailgate isn't aligned. Was the car in an accident? 

Bring it back to the dealer you bought it from.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Agreed. I had to go to the dealer I bought mine from to get a non-warranty claim taken care of that my local dealer was charging me for. They took care it no questions asked.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think this is reasonable - they have no idea if that is a VW defect or not. Best to jsut take it to the dealer you bought it from and further, how did you not see the tailgate alignment issue when you bought it? You have to step back in these situations and understand that the dealer gets reimbursed by VW for warranty repairs and if they think something will get denied, they don't want to bother with it. In this case, if you had bought it there they will likely chance it and do whatever to keep you happy as a customer but if you didn't get it there, I can see them punting you back to the selling dealer. Good luck!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> I think this is reasonable - they have no idea if that is a VW defect or not.....and further, *how did you not see the tailgate alignment issue when you bought it?* ....


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

If the car is still within the manufacturer warranty and doesn't have a reported accident then it should be covered, unless the dealer can prove an accident happened. The base warranty is transferable which you are still well within.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Does the dealer not realize that thebVW People first warranty is transferrable? So the bumper to bumper warranty should cover it.

When you get it fixed, call up VWoA to tell them the first dealership does not honor the terms of conditions of the warranty

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> I think this is reasonable - they have no idea if that is a VW defect or not. Best to jsut take it to the dealer you bought it from and further, how did you not see the tailgate alignment issue when you bought it? You have to step back in these situations and understand that the dealer gets reimbursed by VW for warranty repairs and if they think something will get denied, they don't want to bother with it. In this case, if you had bought it there they will likely chance it and do whatever to keep you happy as a customer but if you didn't get it there, I can see them punting you back to the selling dealer. Good luck!


I understand. I also understand that to say "it's not covered" without any evidence to back that up is absurd. If it was just the tailgate maybe I could see him having questions about an accident... But he claimed that loose window switches also aren't " warranty covered defects" should tell you this guy's perspective. 
As for the tailgate, it takes a closer look to notice the alignment. I had the vehicle for a month before I noticed it. But it is significant and is not due to an accident. The dealer should have at least had a tech LOOK at it before telling me it would not be covered. A trained eye can tell if a vehicle has had an accident or not.
I bought the vehicle from out of state at a non VW dealer, so getting it fixed there is not an option.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> I understand. I also understand that to say "it's not covered" without any evidence to back that up is absurd. If it was just the tailgate maybe I could see him having questions about an accident... But he claimed that loose window switches also aren't " warranty covered defects" should tell you this guy's perspective.
> As for the tailgate, it takes a closer look to notice the alignment. I had the vehicle for a month before I noticed it. But it is significant and is not due to an accident. The dealer should have at least had a tech LOOK at it before telling me it would not be covered. A trained eye can tell if a vehicle has had an accident or not.
> I bought the vehicle from out of state at a non VW dealer, so getting it fixed there is not an option.


VW has zero responsibility with this situation. You bought a damaged/improper vehicle, and should have inspected it before approving and signing off on it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> Does the dealer not realize that thebVW People first warranty is transferrable? So the bumper to bumper warranty should cover it.
> 
> When you get it fixed, call up VWoA to tell them the first dealership does not honor the terms of conditions of the warranty


I think what people don't realize is you have to actually transfer it yourself (and pay a transfer fee to VWofA). There is obviously also a limited transfer period (not sure what it is now, but it is not forever). If you miss the window, you are SOL without a warranty on a basically new car.

I would ask the buying dealer, or contact VWofA (unless you have already done this). In other words the warranty is not automatically tied to the vin like certain brands, it is tied to the owner.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I think what people don't realize is you have to actually transfer it yourself (and pay a transfer fee to VWofA). There is obviously also a limited transfer period (not sure what it is now, but it is not forever). If you miss the window, you are SOL without a warranty on a basically new car.
> 
> I would ask the buying dealer, or contact VWofA (unless you have already done this). In other words the warranty is not automatically tied to the vin like certain brands, it is tied to the owner.


You may be missing the point here as the OP does not have a legitimate warranty claim.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> *I think what people don't realize is you have to actually transfer it yourself (and pay a transfer fee to VWofA)*. There is obviously also a limited transfer period (not sure what it is now, but it is not forever). If you miss the window, you are SOL without a warranty on a basically new car.
> 
> I would ask the buying dealer, or contact VWofA (unless you have already done this). In other words the warranty is not automatically tied to the vin like certain brands, it is tied to the owner.


Just a heads up, spoke with a friend of mine at VW HQ and she states this is false.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fit and finish stuff is only covered under 1yr/12k miles from the original delivery/in service date.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Veedubin02 said:


> Just a heads up, spoke with a friend of mine at VW HQ and she states this is false.


Then this has since changed as I had to fill out what was called a "warranty transfer form" and pay $350 when I did it on my Touareg. I did it through customer care at the time (2015). 

This is what I was told this morning via chat with cc:

"The Volkswagen New Vehicle Limited Warranty automatically transfers without cost *if the transfer *happens during the warranty period."

You no longer have to pay a fee on the "people first warranty," but still need to transfer it by notifying them, which considering he bought it from a used car dealership, may not have been done.

OP, I would call customer care and just ensure they know you are the new owner to avoid any confusion in the future.


----------



## paramedick (Mar 12, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Fit and finish stuff is only covered under 1yr/12k miles from the original delivery/in service date.


Absolutely correct. Long-time VW and other makes policy.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

I worked in the car business for 20 years. If it's still under the factory warranty, then the dealer will have to fix it. They can not deny servicing the vehicle under warranty because you didn't buy it there. 

I'm not sure what your switches are doing, but on my CPO (Certified Pre Owned) 2018 Atlas that I bought a few months back, my passenger side front switch is lose and was covered under the warranty.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Vw only covers adjustments (refitting the bumper cover, lights or hatch) for 12/12k. If there’s a defect in the switch that should be covered but if it’s just rattling because of how it’s fitted in the door card that’s also an adjustment. I also would suggest returning to the selling dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> I worked in the car business for 20 years. If it's still under the factory warranty, then the dealer will have to fix it. They can not deny servicing the vehicle under warranty because you didn't buy it there.....


Nonsense if the are not due to defective parts.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Tim K said:


> So I have a 2019 SEL-P that I bought used about 2 months ago. It was built in Sept '18 and has 14,000 miles on it. I had two issues I wanted to get looked at. 1 was my driver door window switches are loose and rattle. The other I posted about before, my tailgate seems mis-aligned. The gap on one side is different than the other and the tailgate brake lights don't line up with the D-pillar brake lights. I stopped at one local dealer....talked to the service manager. He claimed that neither item would be covered by warranty and I would have to pay out of pocket. He said that because I bought it used and not from them, it wouldn't be covered as it wasn't a defect and that the selling dealer should have fixed it before selling it!!!
> 
> What a load of ****. Time to find a new dealer. Luckily there are 3 within 15 minutes of me.


take it to another dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DasCC said:


> take it to another dealer.


Read the OP's post again slowly. This is not a warranty issue.


----------

